# Best Way To Clean Rubber Watch Straps?? Any Tips Or Tricks?



## Sealy (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips for cleaning brightly coloured rubber watch staps?

I have a Hamilton Khaki GMT Air Race with an orange rubber strap, (not the best choice considering I work in a Cement Works).

The strap comes nearly clean with soap and water but there are a few areas that don't quite clean up fully.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Sealy said:


> Does anyone have any tips for cleaning brightly coloured rubber watch staps?
> 
> I have a Hamilton Khaki GMT Air Race with an orange rubber strap, (not the best choice considering I work in a Cement Works).
> 
> ...


take the strap off the watch and stick it in a sock and put it in your washer, my maxi marine strap comes up a treat.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Those damp cleaning tissues for computer monitors work very well.


----------



## Sealy (Feb 18, 2009)

Tried the computer screen wipes and it worked a treat.......

Cheers


----------

